# Why do people use Pumpers?



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

Is it to gain an Immunity advantage or is it to breed more of that specific bird before racing?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Pigeonfriends said:


> Is it to gain an Immunity advantage or is it to breed more of that specific bird before racing?


There are a few different reasons, some breeds can not feed their own young so you would use foster parents.

some racing folks want more young from say one cock so he will use the bull system and use foster parents.

sometimes a pair will stop caring for the young because perhaps because of stress in the loft because of over crowding and having single birds in can orphan some birds so if the time was right a foster pair can be used. 

also for fancy breeds that are bad parents, then fosters can be used then too.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Two of the uncommon reasons many rehabbers keep them:

I have a couple/fosters on hand, if they happen to get a newly hatched or older baby pigeon that was found. Pigeon milk is a big plus for growth and healing and less stressful on a young hatchling, and increase survival of the newly hatched.

It is also rewarding for the pigeon couple/foster to be able to hatch and raise babies, it is one of things most pigeons are meant to do and are very good at. 

i DON'T LIKE THE TERM PUMPERS, THEY ARE ADOPTIVE OR FOSTER PARENTS.*


----------

